# Changement d'icones osX



## Guizzzz (22 Avril 2004)

Désolé,
question certainement un peut stupide mais comment faire pour changer l'apparence des icones ?
Merci


----------



## Goulven (22 Avril 2004)

Une recherche sur les forums ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sinon tu as des applis comme CandyBar qui font ca très bien


----------



## Goulven (22 Avril 2004)

Au fait bienvenue sur MacG...


----------



## Guizzzz (22 Avril 2004)

Merci pour le message de bienvenue

Candybar ?
il n'y a pas moyen de changer les icones sans une applications externe ?


----------



## Goulven (22 Avril 2004)

Si tu fais un Pomme-I sur un fichier ou une appli pour les informations, tu cliques sur l'icone et tu marches par Copier/Coller


----------



## Guizzzz (22 Avril 2004)

je dois etre completement nul parceque ça marche pas

et candy bar je peux le chopper ou ?


----------



## Bilbo (22 Avril 2004)

Guizzzz a dit:
			
		

> et candy bar je peux le chopper ou ?


Par là.

À+


----------



## Guizzzz (22 Avril 2004)

Merci

mais comment faire pour changer l'icone d'un simple dossier et d'une application non présente dans candy bar ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Avril 2004)

Goulven t'as déjà répondu !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on recommence: 
- pomme i sur 'icône
- clic sur l'icône en haut a gauche et copier l'icône (pomme c) 
- pomme i sur l'application dont tu veux changer l'apparence
- clic sur l'icône en haut a gauche et coller l'icône (pomme v)


----------



## Mille Sabords (22 Avril 2004)

la méthode :
faire pomme+i sur une icone,
cliquer sur la petite icone en haut à gauche,
faire pomme+c (copier)

cliquer sur le dossier/fichier dont tu veux changer l'apparence,
faire pomme+i,
cliquer sur l'icone en haut à gauche, faire pomme+v

et voilà !!

un très bon site : www.xicons.com


----------



## ddn45 (22 Avril 2004)

rien de plus à dire la méthode est toujours la meme
pomme I
Pomme c
pomme V sur l'icone de Pomme I

et ça marche depuis des années !


----------



## Bilbo (22 Avril 2004)

Heu il suffit de faire :
Pomme-I
Pomme-C
Pomme-W
Pomme-I sur la destination
Pomme-V

Vous avez décidé de concurrencer l'UltraFlood ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












À+


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (22 Avril 2004)

Regardez mon dossier sur la personnalisation, sur mon site dans ma signature. Vous verrez qu'il y a très nettement mieux que cette vieille méthode avec pomme i/pomme c/pomme v sans acheter CanyBar.


Maintenant, ce n'est plus XIcons, mais InterfaceLIFT.
Ya plein d'autres sites (cf mon dossier sur la personnalisation).


----------

